# Blue Merle Australian Shepherd Puppy



## Damon'sMom

So I came home from work two nights ago to this little puppy sitting in my Aunts arms. She said "I knew you have been wanting another puppy!" I told her that 8 months ago before I got Piper. She said her neighbor who lives on a farm bred his two Australian Shepherd dogs and had a little of 8 pups. 2 Males and 6 females. At 6 weeks old the mother refused to let the pups near her anymore and was becoming agressive with them. My Aunt remember I wanted a puppy and picked out the biggest male and brought him up to me (4 hour drive one way). So I now I have a little pup that is just a little over 6 weeks old sitting on the couch beside Piper, Damon, Sophie, Max, Lassie and myself.

I agreed to keep the pup and I know this is going to be hard work. I just thought that I would share some photos of him as he grows.  He will be going to my vet (where I work) on monday to get a full check-up. I have no idea what to name him either. Sophie our 5 year old female has started to act like his mother.....










You can see how one of his eyes is half brown- half blue.


----------



## mashlee08

Oh my goodness I am jealous! Exactly what I want! More pictures please!


----------



## Keechak

Damon'sMom said:


> At 6 weeks old the mother refused to let the pups near her anymore and was becoming agressive with them.


This is quite normal when the bitch is weaning her puppies, it is NO excuse for the breeder to have allowed people to have taken the puppies home. The puppies should have all stayed together and eaten and played with each other for at least another two weeks to nurture social behaviors.


----------



## Rowdy

What a pretty puppy!


----------



## Daenerys

GORGEOUS puppy! I have a few names that I am saving as potential future dog names and for some reason I am drawing a blank on what they are right now. I will post them later if I remember


----------



## Juramentado

one of the cutest puppies i've ever seen! can't wait to see pic updates as he grows up


----------



## Abbylynn

He is absolutely precious! I will be looking forward to pics as he grows!


----------



## Damon'sMom

mashlee08 said:


> Oh my goodness I am jealous! Exactly what I want! More pictures please!


I will try to remember to update this with more photos as he grows. 



Keechak said:


> This is quite normal when the bitch is weaning her puppies, it is NO excuse for the breeder to have allowed people to have taken the puppies home. The puppies should have all stayed together and eaten and played with each other for at least another two weeks to nurture social behaviors.


I know.  My aunt knows little about dogs, or any animal for that matter. I would have much preferred him to have stayed with his mother and the other puppies until he was old enough to leave. 



Rowdy said:


> What a pretty puppy!


Thank you. 



Daenerys said:


> GORGEOUS puppy! I have a few names that I am saving as potential future dog names and for some reason I am drawing a blank on what they are right now. I will post them later if I remember


Thank you.  I have decided to name him Jasper. 



Juramentado said:


> one of the cutest puppies i've ever seen! can't wait to see pic updates as he grows up


Thank you.  



Abbylynn said:


> He is absolutely precious! I will be looking forward to pics as he grows!


Thank you.


----------



## lauren17

He is very cute! Do you know what they are doing with the rest of the litter?


----------



## Damon'sMom

lauren17 said:


> He is very cute! Do you know what they are doing with the rest of the litter?


I'm not sure I asked my aunt the same thing. She said she didn't know but would find out for me.



He is doing so good so far. Damon the Min Pin has been playing with him and correcting him when he is too rough. Damon is 10 pounds full grown and the puppy is around 6 or more pounds right now. Sophie the Basenji has taken over the mother role I think, she corrects him when he does something wrong and cleans him up. They love him to death. Max just doesn't care for him too much. He growls and snaps at him from time to time. Which causes sophie to stand between them and get in Max's face and growl. Lassie just lets him walk all over her. haha He loves the cat and wants to follow him around but bubby puts a stop to that fast. He has only had one accident in the house because we are watching him non-stop. He also will sleep through the night and only crys when I leave for work. He hates the leash but doesn't mind his collar. I had to take the tag off because he got it caught. He will be 8 weeks old on sunday.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Jasper will be 8 weeks old on Sunday. His right eye is a little more then half way turned colors. He is at least twice as big as when I first got him.


----------



## Pawzk9

Cute pup! Mother dog not wanting to feed puppies at 6 weeks is a no-brainer. Do these people not realize that mothers wean their pups and THEN you have to feed them!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Pawzk9 said:


> Cute pup! Mother dog not wanting to feed puppies at 6 weeks is a no-brainer. Do these people not realize that mothers wean their pups and THEN you have to feed them!


I guess not. lol While I wish he could have stayed with his mother and the other pups longer I have to say he is the best puppy I have ever raised. I have had him 2 weeks now and he already knows he has to sit before he gets his food or leashed to go outside. He also has only had 1 accident in his cage (the first night) and will sleep through the night or at least VERY close to it. He knows his name as well and will come every time I say it. He's very smart and a joy to have around so far. haha


----------



## Damon'sMom

Bad photos but here you go.




























Jasper and the 10 pound min pin Damon


















I LOVE his big feet. haha


















He loves his crate.


----------



## mashlee08

He is just like a little bundle of blue merle cuteness, I am insanely jealous.


----------



## Niraya

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!! My heart melts!!! I loooooooooooooooove blue merle puppies :3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh gosh. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Todays weight is: 9.7 pounds. 
On October 30 he was 6 pounds.
He had gained 3.7 pounds in 7 days.
He goes to the vet on Monday for boosters.


----------



## lucidity

TOO FREAKING CUTEEEEE!!!! Love his half blue/half brown eye... keep posting pics of him as he grows up!


----------



## HenrysMom

Oh my gosh - he is sooooo cute!! Our new pup is part Aussie so now I'm obsessed with them.


----------



## Damon'sMom

lucidity said:


> TOO FREAKING CUTEEEEE!!!! Love his half blue/half brown eye... keep posting pics of him as he grows up!


Thank you. I will try to post photos often!



HenrysMom said:


> Oh my gosh - he is sooooo cute!! Our new pup is part Aussie so now I'm obsessed with them.


Thank you. They are great dogs I'm sure you are going to have lots of fun with your pup. 


More photos will be uploaded later today.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Jasper is 9 weeks old today! He is going to work with me tomorrow for his first puppy boosters. 




























Getting into stuff.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy

Oh My! I WANT him, he is so adorable.

~Erica~


----------



## Damon'sMom




----------



## Damon'sMom

Jasper now










He will be getting his first bath tonight. 



LadyBugAnBuddy said:


> Oh My! I WANT him, he is so adorable.
> 
> ~Erica~


Thank you hes my little man. I love him to death.


----------



## KaywinnitLee

Ahhhhh so cute!!! My dog (an Aussie mix) also has one blue eye and one parti blue eye...I will be interested to see how he changes as he grows. Good luck with him


----------



## Salina

he is sooooooo stinkin' cute  I WANT him PLEEEEASE...i'm in love <3


----------



## annadee

So adorable! He'll probably be a very active boy when he grows up.


----------



## HicktownJuliet

Oh my, what a pretty boy! I can't wait to watch him grow up hehe. n.n


----------



## Mrsharden81701

Oh my goodness what an adorable boy he is!! Love seeing all the pictures. He just is tooo stinkin cute


----------



## Damon'sMom

KaywinnitLee said:


> Ahhhhh so cute!!! My dog (an Aussie mix) also has one blue eye and one parti blue eye...I will be interested to see how he changes as he grows. Good luck with him


Thank you. And I must say that your dog is beautiful.  



Salina said:


> he is sooooooo stinkin' cute  I WANT him PLEEEEASE...i'm in love <3


Haha he might be a little pain in the you know what but I'm already attached lol



annadee said:


> So adorable! He'll probably be a very active boy when he grows up.


Thank you and I'm sure of it haha He is already very active even for a puppy.



HicktownJuliet said:


> Oh my, what a pretty boy! I can't wait to watch him grow up hehe. n.n


Thank you! Me either lol I so badly want to see what he ends up looking like. 



Mrsharden81701 said:


> Oh my goodness what an adorable boy he is!! Love seeing all the pictures. He just is tooo stinkin cute


Thank you. He's my little hyper active ball of fur.



He had his first bath on sunday and was very good.
I took him to the vet on monday and he got all his shots and everything. 
He weighs 11.3 pounds at 9 weeks old.
They said if he keeps growing at this rate he will be big. haha 
The grooms say hes gonna have a very nice coat.


----------



## Keechak

That's very close to how big Hawk was at that age


----------



## Damon'sMom

Keechak said:


> That's very close to how big Hawk was at that age


How big is Hawkeye now if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Damon'sMom

Sorry its been so long since I updated this.

Jasper will be 12 weeks old on Sunday. He is getting so big. My scale at home says he is 16 pounds but it is off a pound or two. I am guessing he is more along the lines of 18 pounds. He is doing so good in his training. He will come and sit at my feet and cry when he wants to go outside. We had been having problems with him grabbing the leash in his mouth and walking like that. He also pulls and growls when he does that. He has been getting much better lately. We are also having a problem with biting. His training with this is coming along SLOWLY but atleast hes starting to get better. Other than that he has been as good as gold. I am very lucky to have such a good pup. When he came to me he was eating Purnia puppy chow and now he is eating Earthborn puppy formula. Over Thanksgiving we took our first road trip with him. 3 hours to my grandparents and 3 hours home the same night. He did great in the car and with all of the people. He got to meet other dogs in the family (cow, sheep and goat herders), a old cat and some cows. He loved to watch the cow and listen to them moo at him. He also got to watch the cow dogs (Australian Cattle Dogs) bring the cows in. He loved that and would have loved to join in. Okay enough of me ranting on and on here are the photos!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

My Favorite Photo!








































































More photo's coming as soon as I can get them resized.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Jasper and Damon love to play together!









I love this shot


















He loves to sleep by the door cause he can feel the cold air coming in. 









"mooooom! Stop with the photos!









"Did you just Whistle????????"









"Im not in the mood mom!"









I LOVE his eyes!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Photo of Thanksgiving at my grandparents


















Jasper and my little Sister









Some of the moo cows he got to meet









More moo cows he got to meet









More photos to come tomorrow!


----------



## zeronightfarm

Most of your photos didn't come up 

I can't wait to see how he looks as an adult, his markings are soo difrent!


----------



## Damon'sMom

zeronightfarm said:


> Most of your photos didn't come up
> 
> I can't wait to see how he looks as an adult, his markings are soo difrent!


Thanks for letting me know! I'll be sure to fix it tomorrow after work. Plus i got a few more photos to upload haha. And I know I just cant wait to see what he looks like full grown!


----------



## Keechak

Damon'sMom said:


> How big is Hawkeye now if you don't mind my asking?


Hawk just went for his yearly check up at the vet this past week and was 46 pounds at 4.5 years old


----------



## Damon'sMom

The photo's are fixed now and here are some from today. This is right after our grooming session. 

*Jasper is 12 weeks (3 months) old today!*


----------



## Damon'sMom

It's raining outside today so that means no outside photos. 
He is going Thursday to get his shots. This will be his last set of puppy shots before he goes in 4 weeks later to get his adult shots and tests done. 
This also means that we can start puppy classes soon! YAY!


----------



## twittle

Looking good. What a cute dog.


----------



## annadee

Jasper is growing up beautifully!


----------



## Damon'sMom

twittle said:


> Looking good. What a cute dog.


Thank you



annadee said:


> Jasper is growing up beautifully!


Thank you

Okay so I said no outside photos but......I couldn't resist when it stopped 
and he loves the wet ground. haha



















I don't like this photo so much but you can see his eye coloring really well in it.


















Trying to find a treat




































"Haha I got a stick"


----------



## Damon'sMom

Compare these two photos taken on the same steps. Such a difference! My little man is growing up on me.

6 Weeks old









11 weeks old


----------



## annadee

Wow, he has some crazy eyes!


----------



## Damon'sMom

annadee said:


> Wow, he has some crazy eyes!


Haha yes he does. When I first got him both eyes were a BRIGHT blue. Now his one eye is half black and blue and the other is a softer blue.


----------



## Damon'sMom

November 6th Jasper went for his last set of puppy shots. He will get his first set of adult shots the first week of January. He weighed in at 17.8 pounds! He is getting so big and tall. The changes seem to be happening over night! Everytime I look at him its like he has gotten bigger! He is such a good little pup. He sleeps through the night. Plays well with the other dogs. Sits at my feet and cries at me to let him outside. And he hasn't had an accident in the house since he was 8 weeks old. Today he is around 13 weeks old. He knows sit, and touch. He has also memorized the hand signels for each and I no longer have to say the command words. He also knows no, outside, treat, Go for a ride, and inside. We are still working on off, down, let go, drop it, no bite!, stand, leave it and how to walk properly on a leash. He is slowly getting better with these. He almost has off, and let go down pat. He loves to bite so this is taking a while to train. He also loves to take the leash in his mouth and walk you. I have never had a dog do this before and its irritating to say the least! I will stop walking and say no, drop it! and he starts growling and tugging at it the entire time watching my face. A quick no and he will stop but like I said its irritating. We are working on it though.

*Yes I know the harness he has on does not fit right. Its just to get him use to wearing something like that. He does have one that fits good* 

Photos!

In the car outside my work. He heard a fire truck go past. He loves sounds and music.


















Christmas Photo  Haha I snapped the photo right as the cat turned away. lol


















Another bad Christmas photo. haha


----------



## FloridaDog

Oh my gosh, he is so adorable. I'm gonna come up there and steal him! : )


----------



## Damon'sMom

FloridaDog said:


> Oh my gosh, he is so adorable. I'm gonna come up there and steal him! : )


Thank you.  Haha Some days I'd be more then happy to turn him over. XD

Photos late tonight or tomorrow moring.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Not very good photos but still....









































































I took some really awesome photos with my camera and hit the wrong button and instead of uploading I deleted them. UGHHH lol I'll try to get some good photos of him soon. He weighs 21 pounds right now maybe a little more now. 

I have him on earthborn but he just doesn't seem to be doing good on it. Loose stools and farting all the time. Any suggestions on a good food to put him on?


----------



## Damon'sMom

Jasper will be 4 months old on January 9th. He goes to the vet friday for his first set of adult shots and microchipping. He weighed in at 25 pounds on December 19th I believe. He will be weighed again at the vet on friday. He is starting to get TALL. He has just loves playing in the snow. He is doing well in training. He knows sit, drop it, touch, no, outside, Go for a ride, treat, and inside. We are still working on down, leave it, off, stand, and how to walk properly on a leash. I am hoping to start his professional training classes later this month or at the latest the 1st of February.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Sorry for the bad fuzzy photos. They are IPOD photos. I will try to get better ones next time.


----------



## Abbylynn

Jasper is such a handsome guy! I just love his markings!


----------



## Kobismom

LOVE your pictures!! LOVE his blue merle coat! Thanks so much for posting them! 

We have a 4 month old Miniature American Shepherd (aka Mini Aussie), who we got at 8 weeks old. Seeing your pictures have given me some reference as our little guy is starting to go through his "puppy uglies" where his legs are too long for his body and he's shedding some of his puppy fur, but we see the adult fur coming in.


----------

